# Finally First Pompano live report Navarre Beach



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Finally caught my first Pompano 13 inches. Caught at 10:30 am. I arrived at 10am. Great time, alone with my wife! 

Caught on fresh live shrimp. May be the only one I catch!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

A few more weeks and pompano will be on. At SGI it's usually around the end of March, 1st week of April. They might come early it's been so warm lately.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

No pictures yet, we are up to 7 pompano!!!!!!


----------



## Fishing Grandpa (Jul 2, 2017)

Pictures please. Sounds like a great morning!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

sounds like they're already here. WTG.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

8 and 9 we may double limit


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

10. I will post them all together when we leave


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

11, one to go!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work.
thanks for sharing; catch 'em up.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

12 and done


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Well. That’s awesome.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Absolutely awesome ! Way to go man !


----------



## arthurpete (Oct 10, 2007)

Damn! That didnt take long, nice work.

I should have went this weekend, this only makes me regret it more now.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I went Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. Zero bites and catches, today was the day. I will get my full report out this evening. A little teaser though, 7/12 pompano we’re caught on this rig:


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

I have to admit I prayed when things were slow at 10am. I asked the Lord for just 1 fish to erase my 3 day lull. The first fish came at 10:30 a 12 inch pompano. As I finished my first report I close by saying this could be the only fish of the day, I hit submit and “bam” number 2 was caught. Then I thanked the Lord and asked if I could limit today at 6. That happened pretty quickly and I prayed again that we could double Limit since my wife was with me. A little after 1 or so number 12 came in. Amen!

God is gracious!

The 12 ranged in length from 12.5 inches to 14.5. The biggest one I caught was about 2.15 pounds. 

I used fresh shrimp on double rigs with matching colored hooks. I had three rods going with rod 1 double rig neon pink beads/ neon pink hooks, caught 2 fish, rod 2 double rig neon orange beads/ neon orange hooks, caught 3 fish, and rod 3 double rig neon yellow beads/ neon yellow hooks, caught 7 fish. 

Had 14 individual hits/ with 12 fish landed 

A great day.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> I have to admit I prayed when things were slow at 10am. I asked the Lord for just 1 fish to erase my 3 day lull. The first fish came at 10:30 a 12 inch pompano. As I finished my first report I close by saying this could be the only fish of the day, I hit submit and “bam” number 2 was caught. Then I thanked the Lord and asked if I could limit today at 6. That happened pretty quickly and I prayed again that we could double Limit since my wife was with me. A little after 1 or so number 12 came in. Amen!
> 
> God is gracious!
> 
> ...


Sounds like your prayers should have started at daybreak!


----------



## Chadsapp (Feb 15, 2018)

Nice job, I will be down there first week of April. Hoping for a little success


----------



## surfpro (Jun 3, 2016)

Man, I am so excited to hear your awesome report...God is Great! I can’t wait to get out there now. If you don’t mind, what beach do you fish? I live in Mobile, but come over to Pensacola a lot for Pompano fishing. Great job!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Chadsapp said:


> Nice job, I will be down there first week of April. Hoping for a little success


Navarre Beach


----------



## Diggety (Dec 31, 2016)

Great demonstration of the power of prayer right there. Lots of folks getting skunked these days. Just sayin...


----------



## qlock (Jul 9, 2016)

Nice job! Thanks for pics!


----------



## seejay (May 10, 2009)

Very Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

Is there a thread I can't find that explains how you color your hooks? 

Looks kinda like plasti-dip.


----------

